# Visitor (subclass 600) visa: Tourist or Sponsored Family Stream?



## jajp23

Hi!

I am planning to get my parents to come here in Oz to take care of my baby most likely for maximum of 12 months. My questions are:

1. Which visitor visa is best in our circumstances - would it be the Tourist Stream or Sponsored Family Stream? 
2. If sponsored family stream, will they require a bond?
3. If I will show a bank statement to show that I could support them, about how much money do I need in the bank?
4. When is the best time to apply for their visa if they will be flying in May 2014? Is it too early to apply now?
5. If I will apply early next year, I would be on maternity leave with no income aside from my husband's which we spend for our everyday expenses. Will that matter?


Here are the circumstances:
1. My parents are between 55-66 yo
2. They don't own any property under their names as the house where they live is under my brother's name.
3. They are both retired from their work and are currently taking good care of my niece.
4. They don't have their own bank accounts to show that they can support themselves while here in Oz. I will be responsible for all the expenses that they will incur here (i..e food, accommodation etc)

I really hope that someone could help me on this. Thanks!


----------



## kmarees1986

Hello. The bond is applied on the family sponsored TV at the discretion of the CO so theres no way of telling for sure. I personally think that a bond will be requested.

The situation you're describing means your parents are not genuine tourists as they intend to live here for a year - this may mean it will be hard to get either kind of visa, especially since they will be expected to have atleast $1000 per month each of their own money On the visitor visa.

I would go for the family sponsored visa as it suits your situation more and you can support them. Plus theres the opportunity to pay the bond if the CO requires it as assurance they will leave.

You should consult a migration agent with this case also.


----------



## Mish

You can only sponsor a family member if you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident. From your timeline you won't be eligible for PR until July 2014, therefore your only option is the visitor visa.


----------



## GBP

Can the husband sponsor the parents in law?


----------



## kmarees1986

Oh good spotting Mish!! 

In laws cannot be sponsored by the Australian citizen as far as I am aware - the sponsorship eligibility on the website is slightly unlcear so I would confirm that with a phone call to immigration. Looks like the sponsored family visa is a no go in this case. 

I am not so sure immigration will allow your parents to visit for 12 months to live with you and look after your child on a tourist visa but stranger things have happened!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish is always on the ball!


----------



## lincsus

Am not sure whether in-laws can be sponsored or not. But parents do get 12 months visitor's visa now. If they are applying for first time, they get 18 months visa and they can stay in Australia for a total of 12 months in that 18 months timeframe. They will need to get medicals done if they wish to stay for more than 3 months at a time (which would be applicable in your case).

Source: Personal experience. Got tourist visa for my parents for 2 years (2 months back) from New Delhi. They did not go for medicals as they did not have an intention of staying beyond 3 months. The embassy official was very nice and gave them a choice (of 3 months stay vs medicals).


----------



## Navk

lincsus said:


> Am not sure whether in-laws can be sponsored or not. But parents do get 12 months visitor's visa now. If they are applying for first time, they get 18 months visa and they can stay in Australia for a total of 12 months in that 18 months timeframe. They will need to get medicals done if they wish to stay for more than 3 months at a time (which would be applicable in your case). Source: Personal experience. Got tourist visa for my parents for 2 years (2 months back) from New Delhi. They did not go for medicals as they did not have an intention of staying beyond 3 months. The embassy official was very nice and gave them a choice (of 3 months stay vs medicals).


Hi Lincsus
Just a quick question.
Did you apply for a sponsored visa or the general tourist visa, I mean form 1418 or 1419? I am going to apply my mum's visa and I want her to stay with us for a year straight. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance
Nav


----------



## lincsus

General tourist with an invitation letter from me.



Navk said:


> Hi Lincsus
> Just a quick question.
> Did you apply for a sponsored visa or the general tourist visa, I mean form 1418 or 1419? I am going to apply my mum's visa and I want her to stay with us for a year straight. Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance
> Nav


----------



## Navk

lincsus said:


> General tourist with an invitation letter from me.


Great. 
Thanks


----------



## jajp23

Mish said:


> You can only sponsor a family member if you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident. From your timeline you won't be eligible for PR until July 2014, therefore your only option is the visitor visa.


Hi Mish! The timeline I have is for my husband's spouse visa. I am a permanent resident so I am eligible for the Sponsored Tourist Stream.


----------



## jajp23

GBP said:


> Can the husband sponsor the parents in law?


GBP, I already called immigration with the same question and their answer is "No". Parents in law cannot be sponsored.


----------



## jajp23

lincsus said:


> General tourist with an invitation letter from me.


What documents your parents submitted?


----------



## lincsus

jajp23 said:


> What documents your parents submitted?


Just look at the checklist at the end of the form. I just followed the checklist.


----------



## Yasmine

Another factor to consider is how much work each visa application involves for your parents. I believe the family sponsored one is much easier for them.


----------



## Navk

Yayy!! My mom's got 18 months visa


----------



## Ph00bb

Navk said:


> Yayy!! My mom's got 18 months visa


Hi Navk,

I intend to sponsor my Mom and Dad under family stream. Mom will go to Aus in Feb and Dad in May. I'd like my Mom to stay 12 months. SHould I apply for General Visitor or Family Sponsor


----------



## Navk

Ph00bb said:


> Hi Navk, I intend to sponsor my Mom and Dad under family stream. Mom will go to Aus in Feb and Dad in May. I'd like my Mom to stay 12 months. SHould I apply for General Visitor or Family Sponsor


Hi Ph00bb
I didn't use the family sponsored stream. We applied for the general visitor visa and attached a statuary declaration that I want my mum to stay for a year and the reason why. They give 18 months visa to parents with maximum stay of 12 months together.
Hope that helps
Nav


----------



## Ph00bb

Thanks Navk. I will apply under general visitor stream


----------



## Navk

Ph00bb said:


> Thanks Navk. I will apply under general visitor stream


Good luck


----------



## drshk

*Entry date requirement?*

Hi everyone,

Similar situation as OP, I would like to get my parents over around May 2014 as we are expecting our baby then. My dad is working so will be going back in few weeks but I would like my mom to stay longer to help with the baby. I have gathered that the tourist stream under subclass 600 would be the better option as compared to sponsored family stream.

My question is whether there is any entry date on the visa granted. If I apply for the visa now, will my parents need to enter by a certain date (like in a month or so) or can they come around May 2014 as we would like. I would like to apply and get visa for them now itself rather than wait till the last moment ie April/May but just worried about entry date requirement.

Navk, since you have already got visa for your mom maybe you can share the entry date requirements on her visa. Any other advice gratefully welcome. Thanks all! 



Navk said:


> Good luck


----------



## lincsus

No entry date requirements, only visa validity date is there in the visa.


----------



## drshk

great, thanks for the quick response. We will move forward with the visa application asap.



lincsus said:


> No entry date requirements, only visa validity date is there in the visa.


----------



## ines

*Visitor Visa*

Hi everyone,

I am currently researching a visitors visa for a friends brother. My friend cannot speak English well so I am doing it for her. She would like her brother to come over on a 3 month holiday but doesn't know how to apply for it. Her brother was already in Australia on a holiday about 3 years ago but that time she had an immigration agent do all the paperwork for her so she doesn't know the procedure. Could someone please advise me please what kind of tourist visa he would need to apply for and what form it is? Also does she need to be his sponsor and does she apply online? I remember ages ago another friend brought her cousin over without having to be a sponsor I think the form was 48R but I can no longer find this form on the immi web. Please help

Thank you heaps
Ines


----------



## Maggie-May24

To start with, what country is he from as that would be a primary factor in which visa to apply for and what he may need to provide as additional information and evidence with his application. As well, what is her visa status e.g. permanent resident, temporary resident, citizen.


----------



## ines

Thanks Maggie for a quick response,

He is from Bosnia and Herzegovina and my friend is an Australian Citizen


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Dear friends, 

A friend of mine in Kenya wants to apply for a normal visitor visa. He was asking if can indicate in the application that somebody in Kenya is supporting his trip financially. 

Is this possible pls?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Facey

*My wifes Brother*

Hi just like to get some input from the wise people here.
My wife is from Philippines and we have just had our first child 3 weeks ago. I work 11 12 hours a day and my wife is finding it hard and I would like to bring her brother here for 3 mouths .my wife brother has just finished 4 years at uni and now a radiologist .We have been married for near 2 years and she get her full time visa in 4 months .I was wondering if I can sponsor him for the 3 months as I did with my wife. my wife came here for a 3 month visit when we first meet and we did every thing bye the book .Any input would be very helpful


----------



## curious110

*bond*

Hi,

How much would the bond usually be for a family member who wanna stay upto 3 months?

Thanks very much


----------



## Mish

Each case is different. I know some where they haven't had to pay any bond at all.


----------



## brahimoo

dear friends 
I m from Morocco ; my wife is an australian citizen , we were married 2 years now . and i was go to australia to see her on my holiday i was to apply for visitor visa but as i know that in Morocco there is no australian embassy we lodge our application in egypt my questions is 
if grant me visa what they will do they will send it to me from egypt to Morocco .? by post or i need to travel to egypt ..?


----------



## brahimoo

*visitor visa*

hello dear friends .
i really need a help i was married with my wife here in Morocco ON OCTOBER 2013 i send a application to egypt for subclass 309 after i got refuse and i made an apeal in TRIBUNAL and i got refused again  
the reason is my wife spend with me only 2 weeks each 2 years visiting me .
the immigration agent said to me that i have to live with my wife at least 3 months before i lodge new application .

now i m planing to visit her in australia and i want ask how chance i have to get visitor visa ; they can refuse me because i try before 2 times in 309 ?
i want to know also if happend that i send my application for visitor visa to egypt they will send me visa by DHL to Morocco ? because in Morocco we dont have any australian embassy


----------



## brahimoo

*visitor visa*

Please if some one can help me for my questions 
kind regards and thanks so much for any help


----------



## JandE

I had lived with my partner for 9 months but was advised that the 309 would be too hard to get. I think you need a migration agent.


----------



## Mish

Don't bother applying for a visitor visa from Egypt as it is 99% likely to be rejected (especially since you have tried before). It is better that your wife apply for a family sponsored visitor visa from Australia.

Your case is the first from Egypt that I have heard that got rejected. What evidence did you supply? Who was your case officer in Egypt? Are you both the same religion? 

This is the reason why it is usually recommended to apply for a PMV. Did you have a migration agent before you applied for the 309? Our migration agent told us not to get married while the PMV was processing unless we can spend atleast a few months living together.

The problem is that it is okay for a man to send money to support his wife in Morocco/Egypt but if a women was to do it, it would be frowned upon.


----------



## brahimoo

Dear Sir , 
thank you so much for your replay but i want say that i didnt aply for any visitor visa yet i will do it in juanuary in future i mean that 309 was refused not visitor visa what you can advice me to do to not refused again ?


----------



## brahimoo

i can say that my wife she dont send me any money to support me in Morocco ; because i m working in a company and i have salary ; they really not focus in this point in the decision they only said that the time we spend togeather its short and make doubt that its genuine , and also i didnt make a immigration agent , the first step i will do is to aply for first visitor visa . what you can advice me to make a big chance for me to see my wife in australia ? thank you so much for your help


----------



## Mish

Is there any reason why your wife didn't come for 4 weeks considering Australian's get 4 weeks leave a year? I believe that would have been one thing that DIBP looked at.

Your chances of a successful tourist visa from Egypt are very slim considering the 309 refusal as the likelihood of overstaying is higher.

You need to provide them with evidence for reasons to return to Morocco ie. House, job etc. You will need a letter from your employer showing that you have a job to return to and how much leave has been granted.

You will need to provide your bank statement showing you have funds to support you in Australia. There is no amount that DIBP have mentioned for this but they usually say atleast $1,000 per month in Australia.


----------



## brahimoo

*visitor visa*

Dear Sir thank you so much for your informations

for visitor visa 
i m working at company for 4 years now i have also a bank account of 3000 australian dolar its that enought for suppport my self for 3 weeks in australia?
and i can have letter from my job that i can return to job and also i have a proprety in my name means my appartment . i think i have good condition for getting visa , but what i m affraid that they will not grant me visa because i get refused before in subclass 309


----------



## brahimoo

what makes me worry too that if happend they grant me visa for holiday how they can stamp visa in my passport ..? because i m from morocco and the embassy is in egypt . they will send me the visa via DHL or i have to travel to egypt or what .?


----------



## Mish

Australia is visa free so no stamps for the passport.

Egypt embassy are very hardcore on tourist visa's. I know of someone that applied for 4 tourist visa's recently there and all but 1 was rejected. The one that wasn't rejected was approved because the applicant was elderly and had children in the home country so thet knew that she would return.

The problem is because of your wife it can be seen that you have stronger ties to Australia than Morocco.

If you can't get a tourist visa through Egypt your wife can try for a family sponsored visa in Australia.


----------



## brahimoo

so what i need for a family sponsored visa its same condition require as visitors visa ?

my wife visited me in Morocco 3 times and if i visit her for 3 weeks and come back to my country i can have chance to aply for subclass 309 again? because it was refused before


----------



## Mish

It is the same with the exception that a bond may be required and it will come with a no further stay clause.

I strongly advise speaking with a migration agent. I personally would not be applying with only a 3 week visit when MRT have said you have not spent enough time together with 2 weeks. 

You really need a migration agent otherwise you may see the same fate again.


----------



## brahimoo

if i aply visa for 3 weeks they can stamp on my visa 3 months of only this 3 weeks.?


----------



## Mish

No, the visa is valid for what it says so if you get a 3 month visa single entry and you only use 3 weeks then you don't get to come back again to use the rest. However, if you get 3 months multiple entries you can (as long as the visa hasn't expired).


----------



## brahimoo

what i m thinking is to apply for 3 weeks and if the stamp in my visa 3 months i can stay all these 3 months with one entry .? even i asked only for 3 weeks ?


----------



## brahimoo

i mean i can use all these 3 months even i aply for 3 weeks/.? with one entry


----------



## Mish

If it is 3 months single entry you can use up to 3 months in that visit. If you only go for 3 weeks then that is it.

The issue that they keep record of the applications etc and will see that you have lied when you re-apply for the 309.


----------



## brahimoo

as i told you before when i will ask for 3 weeks and they stamp for me 3 month and is stay i australia up to 3 months where the laying .?because i will come before the visa expaire. i think this is my rights to use this visa for 3 months are you agree with me ??


----------



## JandE

brahimoo said:


> as i told you before when i will ask for 3 weeks and they stamp for me 3 month and is stay i australia up to 3 months where the laying .?because i will come before the visa expaire. i think this is my rights to use this visa for 3 months are you agree with me ??





Mish said:


> You really need a migration agent otherwise you may see the same fate again.


I think most will agree with what Mish has said...

You have been refused before because you got it wrong. It could so easily happen again.


----------



## brahimoo

true .
ok i will apply ask my boss to give me 5 weeks holiday because i work for him 4 years now and i will use all this 5 weeks and i will ask my wife to come to me here for one month then i will aply for another subclass 309 . will be good idea and its enough time you think for couple lives in long distance ? 
we refused because we spend short time togeather each time we meet and the issue is that she work 2 jobs and its hard to her to have holiday because of 2 boss and i work also hard job with only 5 weeks permission for holiday . do you have any idea or help in my case ?


----------



## eserethj14

*Visa for my mother in Philippines*

Hi I'm expecting a baby in May 2016. I want my mum to come over in Australia to help me out for the baby but I'm not PR yet so I can't sponsor her for Family Stream visa which she can stay for 12-18 months. So what would be the best option for my mum that she can stay more than 3 months. She's retired & I supported her financially. I'm the only child & she's living in my own house in Philippines. What proof can we use that she will come back in Philippines? How much show money in her bank account? Does she need a medical? Thanks to everyone who can help me.


----------



## Mish

brahimoo said:


> as i told you before when i will ask for 3 weeks and they stamp for me 3 month and is stay i australia up to 3 months where the laying .?because i will come before the visa expaire. i think this is my rights to use this visa for 3 months are you agree with me ??


Because you have told them you will go for 3 weeks and then go for 3 months ... that is lying.

If you want to go for 3 months apply for 3 months don't lie about it.


----------



## Mish

brahimoo said:


> true .
> ok i will apply ask my boss to give me 5 weeks holiday because i work for him 4 years now and i will use all this 5 weeks and i will ask my wife to come to me here for one month then i will aply for another subclass 309 . will be good idea and its enough time you think for couple lives in long distance ?
> we refused because we spend short time togeather each time we meet and the issue is that she work 2 jobs and its hard to her to have holiday because of 2 boss and i work also hard job with only 5 weeks permission for holiday . do you have any idea or help in my case ?


As I said .... go and see a migration agent. Your case is complex because 1/ you have already been rejected and 2/you don't see each other much.

We have 4 good migration agents on this forum: MarkNortham, CCMS, WRussell & JeremyHooper.

IMO 4 weeks is not enough but maybe you have other evidence that we don't know of? Maybe you are both Muslim and had to get married to live stay together? Migration agents on this forum recommend 3 months living together before applying.

When you apply for the 309 again your application will be looked at more closely because of the rejection and alot of questions will be asked.

Who was your original case officer at the embassy?

You can try a family sponsored tourist visa and see how you go because it has a bond that may be payable but the standard tourist visa from Egypt there is a very slim chance you would get one of them.

My husband (then fiancé) applied for a tourist visa while waiting for a PMV from Egypt and it was rejected and one of the reasons was that he had stronger ties to Australia than Egypt (because of me), others were civil unrest, economic difference between Egypt and Australia and not enough money (he had over $8,000 from memory).


----------



## brahimoo

thanks so much for relpy and thankfull of this ; i just want say how much i need per month in my account to apply for visitor visa


----------



## brahimoo

thanks so much for relpy and thankfull of this ; i just want say how much i need per month in my account to apply for visitor visa


----------



## brahimoo

can you answer Mr Mish


----------



## JandE

brahimoo said:


> i just want say how much i need per month in my account to apply for visitor visa


Some people have no money in their own account, and get a Visa, others have lots and get rejected. I know of one who had $10,000 + and still got rejected for a 3 month visa.

No one can answer accurately.


----------



## brahimoo

because i have my wife there do i have good chance to get visitor visa../??


----------



## JandE

brahimoo said:


> because i have my wife there do i have good chance to get visitor visa../??


It is no guarantee.

A fair number in that situation do get rejected, for various reasons.

An Immigration Officer will look at your application, and your history and THEY will make a decision based on all the information that they have.

Migration Agents have more experience with more complex situations, and may be your best bet. Even I would consider using one if I was in your situation.


----------



## brahimoo

when i will send my original document for the embassy ; they will ruturn me back my my original documents when the decision is deceided .?
thats my first question .
my second questions is : is my visa grant i can travel on with this free paper.? or i have to stamp visa in my passport ..?


----------



## Mish

If you apply at Cairo (which I do not recommend) they will ask for the originals if they need them. If you apply in Australia for the family sponsored visa then a colour scan of the birth certificate is fine and they usually don't ask for them.

Australia is label free so you just get emailed the decision and that is it. Nothing goes in your passport.


----------



## brahimoo

you adviced me to apply for family sponsored visa so there is a big chance that they can give me visa than i send visitor visa to egypt? 
so sponsored family is more good chance ?


----------



## Mish

brahimoo said:


> you adviced me to apply for family sponsored visa so there is a big chance that they can give me visa than i send visitor visa to egypt?
> so sponsored family is more good chance ?


Not a big chance - a better chance than if you applied for a standard tourist visa.

The problem is you have had 2 x 309 rejects (Egypt embassy and MRT). That may make it harder.


----------



## brahimoo

so what a solutions ? is they reject 309 2 times and its hard to get tourist visa . i will live like this forever with my wife in diferent continents?


----------



## Mish

Try and apply and see how you go. If you get rejected you need to come up with a solution.

As has been mentioned before - get help from a registered migration agent. Your wife can come and visit and spend more time together. Maybe the evidence you provided was not presented well enough and an agent can present it better.


----------



## brahimoo

if in grant a 3 month visa holiday it help me to to get subclass 309.?


----------



## JandE

brahimoo said:


> so what a solutions ? is they reject 309 2 times and its hard to get tourist visa . i will live like this forever with my wife in diferent continents?


It is possible, if you can't get an application done in exactly the right way.

You really do need the help of a Migration Agent with this one.

Anyone can tell you what you want to hear, but no one can really give the information you NEED, with the confidence of having done it before, as a good Migration Agent can.


----------



## brahimoo

ok i can ask for immigration can you advice me by anyone ? and how much cost for me 309?


----------



## Mish

3 month holiday will help but it all comes down to the evidence you supply. None of us know what you have and your circumstances etc which is why we are recommending an agent especially since you have had the 309 previously rejected. This means it will be looked at more closely this time.

I would recommend any of the agents that post on this forum which are MarkNortham, CCMS, WRussell & JeremyHooper.

The cost of the 309 is $6,895 (I think). The migration agents give you a list of their fees before you sign up but I would be guessing at $3,000-$4,000.


----------



## JandE

brahimoo said:


> ok i can ask for immigration can you advice me by anyone ? and how much cost for me 309?


Links for the Registered Migration Agents on this forum:

MarkNortham - Registered Migration Agent - Number 1175508
Jeremy Hooper - Registered Migration Agent - Number 0107902
wrussell - Registered Migration Agent - Number 0316072
CCMS - Registered Migration Agent - Number 0640648


----------



## Nytshade77

Hi Guys,

I applied e600 from Philippines on 13th of Nov, I take it I wont be in AU on Christmas. What is the processing time now as it has been nearly 6 weeks? Any recent grants?


----------



## aussiesteve

Nytshade77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied e600 from Philippines on 13th of Nov, I take it I wont be in AU on Christmas. What is the processing time now as it has been nearly 6 weeks? Any recent grants?


They were taking 4 weeks.
I would enquire why there was a delay. What is the application status on your immi account?
Also have you checked your junk mail!


----------



## Nytshade77

It just arrive a minute ago. Im so thankful!!!


----------



## aussiesteve

Nytshade77 said:


> It just arrive a minute ago. Im so thankful!!!


Great news


----------



## Supernova1982

Hello! This is my first message on this forum.

My wife and I granted PR visas 2 years ago. We made our initial entries then. We are not living in Australia at the moment. Our daughter was born last year and she granted her Child Visa (101) 10 days ago.

We are planning to move to Australia at the end of January. As we have a 1.5 year old baby, it will be very difficult for me and my wife to settle. So, we want to go to Australia with my mother. She will stay for nearly 2 months and return her home. 

However. I am confused about Visitor (Subclass 600) Visa - Tourist and Sponsored Family Stream. 

So, which visitor visa is best for my mother if we want to go all together? would it be the Tourist Stream or Sponsored Family Stream? 

Thanks!


----------



## Aussie83

If you read the sponsorship requirements you would not be eligible as sponsors based on information provided so leaves one option.
Note I'm not an agent


----------



## Supernova1982

Aussie83 said:


> If you read the sponsorship requirements you would not be eligible as sponsors based on information provided so leaves one option.
> Note I'm not an agent


Thank you Aussie83.

It is really so confusing for me. Tourist stream application form says: "If you intend to visit Australia to visit family members, and you have a family member who is eligible and willing to sponsor you, you may use form 1418 Application for a Visitor visa - Sponsored Family stream"

On the other hand, Sponsored Family stream form says "*Who can be a sponsor?* In all cases, your sponsor must be an Australian citizen or permanent resident aged 18 years or over and settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually 2 years)."

We want to take my mom with us and stay there up 2 months. So, she will visit family member in Australia. But on the other hand, I am not eligible to be a sponsor because I am not living there.

I guess Tourist stream is more logical for her.


----------



## Asa100

*visitor visa 600*

I also submitted an online visitor visa application for 3 months on 24th of november after lodging the partner visa.I submitted all the documents along with it.employment ...credit card ..bank statements and all the necessary things.its more than one month now.still the application status says assessment on process even after this long.does anyone have a idea on this why it get delays this long.I thought bcoz of my partner visa they will take my visitor visa application in a positive way and grant a visa soon.Also i submitted my wife's pregnancy report and commitments and assets i have back in sri lanka for my return.


----------



## JandE

Asa100 said:


> I also submitted an online visitor visa application for 3 months on 24th of november after lodging the partner visa.I submitted all the documents along with it.employment ...credit card ..bank statements and all the necessary things.its more than one month now.still the application status says assessment on process even after this long.does anyone have a idea on this why it get delays this long.I thought bcoz of my partner visa they will take my visitor visa application in a positive way and grant a visa soon.Also i submitted my wife's pregnancy report and commitments and assets i have back in sri lanka for my return.


Our Visitor visa took 35 days, and we had a PMV in the pipeline before. So you may still have a few days wait, going by our timeline.


----------



## Asa100

JandE said:


> Our Visitor visa took 35 days, and we had a PMV in the pipeline before. So you may still have a few days wait, going by our timeline.


Thank you JandE.
But normally paper applications are faster i think.a friend of mine got the result within 11 working days. But why delay with the online applications


----------



## JandE

Asa100 said:


> Thank you JandE.
> But normally paper applications are faster i think.a friend of mine got the result within 11 working days. But why delay with the online applications


All applications vary. Some because of the location of application. Sone delays caused by more applications received (eg: just before Christmas), some delayed by public holidays.

Ive also known some online applications be faster than paper ones.

We all have different circumstances for them to check on.


----------



## Lionbio

Hi 

It is nice to see your quick and helpful replies. I am writing here on behalf of mu husband. He is now in India and wants to apply for Australian visitor visa. We have our closed friends there and he wants to meet them as he finished his studies in Germany and now he wants to travel a bit. But as you know applications from India are always at high risk of rejection i am asking for some suggestions. As he has just finished his studies he does not have job in India now. As he only intends to travel a bit and come back to Germany (i am working in Germany) to live with me. What are the good / genuine reasons he could give or submit documents to show this. As we are/ he was living in Germany we have our savings here not in India. But he has his parent savings in India of course. Does that help to prove financial background in home country. Anyway i am supporting his whole trip and also we have invitation letter from our friends in Australia. 

What else or exactly what could help in this kind of situation? As i read posts about rejection due to unemployment i am wondering how could we prove his intention are fairly genuine ???

Any help would be great.


----------



## Asa100

How are you.i am now in australia on visitor visa.my partner visa is on process at the moment.the immigration contacted me and told me that my initial assestment was completed and was handed over to the senior case officer to make the decision.my question is how long does it take from there.?


----------



## mazumder

*Tourist visitor or Family sponsored 600 visa for mother in laws- (pregnant wife)*

Hello everyone. I am seeking information regarding visitor visa tourist stream /family sponsor stream visa information.Im confused which one I should apply for my mother in law.
let me explain my situation first -
Me & my wife both are Australian permanent residence. My wife doesn't has any job now, she is 6 months pregnant now.my mother in law wants to come over here from Bangladesh to look after my wife on delivery time, which is due on feb-2017 for 45-60 days. 
My queries are-
1. Which exact visa subclass I should apply for and which form/s will requires for that?
2. Should I or my wife apply from my immi account for my mother-in-law?in that case any additional form need to be filled up by the applicant?
3. How many days earlier should I apply?
4.So far I know , if I apply for family sponsored visa ,CO might ask for upto $15000 as bond.
5. Does she needs a medical insurance for those days?
6.Here is the list which I am planning to attach with the application, (please correct me if I don't need some of these or need to add any other documents)-
a.Mother in laws passport , national id , birth certificate, property owner documents,police clearance, bank statement
b. Photograph
c.Filled up application form/online form
d.My wife's pr +passport, public exam certificate where her moms name on it
e.Doctors report mentioning baby's due date
f.Our marriage certificate, my bank statement, my payslip, invitation letter
g. If my wife needs to sponsor her mom, having no job to show fund for her mom, is gonna effect the application or not.

If anyone know any info related to this please ,please share.Thank you


----------

